# 1993 Nissan Altima. First Time Buyer..HELP?



## gring0305 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,


Well, this will be my first nissan, if I get it that is. I found it in the auto trade here in Miami and the person is asking 900.00 ...The car seems to be in good condition...The person said this , "cold ac, good running cond, low mi, auto, 4 dr, all pwr, clean title on hand," I have some questions, Firstly are parts expensive for this vehicle? Has there been any common problems with this vehicle? Is it a good reliable good? If you can give me any other information that might need to be stated for me as well...I would really appreciate the help...

Thanks,
Thor


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

i have a 93 also with 138000 miles on it. they are great cars, they do have a few problems just like anyother car[read some of the other threads to get a better idea]. parts are pretty much the same , some are cheap some are not so cheap. i would def by another altima. :thumbup:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would open the hood and inspect all the fluids oil, brake, clutch or auto, and coolant. I would just listen to it for any odd noises while it warms up with the hood open. Take it out for a test drive after looking the car over like the tires, ect. 
My 93 Altima is anything but your typical 93 but I think they are great cars.

Troy


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

One of the good thinks about this car is a chain instead of timing belt! It means you will never have to replace it. It makes the engine sound a little louder than simular Toyota engine for example,but it is normal.


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

*altima are great*

i got rims and aftermarket headlight and taillight it cool to have something else other then a honda


----------

